# Cooper tires?



## WOODY367 (Dec 19, 2002)

I have a 99 GMC Yukon that needs new tires right now I have the Goodyear Wrangler AT/s. I was told to try the Cooper discoverer AT3. What do you guys think of them? Are they louder noise the the wranglers? how do they perform? I ws going to go with more of a street tire as I do mostly highway/town driving. But do go upstate skiing so want them good in the snow. Any suggestions?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Take a look at the General Grabber HTS. They offer a few sizes with LRR ratings too.


----------



## 7_below (Dec 9, 2009)

I thought about getting these but the AT3 is too aggressive. I run the ST's and there great! Make sure you get the 10ply. Another good one is the new STmaxx.


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 19, 2005)

I just saw the AT3's on a truck yesterday, they don't really look aggressive. I was planning on trying out the ST MAXX, till I saw the price, no thanks. Ill stick with the Duratracs


----------



## buttaluv (Dec 8, 2000)

I don't like Cooper tires, the last 2 sets I had, I didn't any kind of miles out of them...I had some Hankook that were pretty good, and I currently have Toyo Open Country's that I have 40,000 miles on them...granted these are 6 ply on a 1/2 ton...


----------



## oneoldsap (Dec 26, 2011)

There is no perfect tire for plowing and summer wear ! To do it right you need two sets of wheels and tires . In 35 years I've tried several different tire brands and styles . The best plowing tire I've found so far is the Cooper M&S with studs , they will flat ass push snow ! If you plow much pavement you might forgoe the studs, or they might not be legal in your state . Even without studs , they are an awsome snow tire . I get stuck about once every other year with them . The plow guys that I pull out of the snowbank always seem to have those big lug tires on their trucks . It's the siping that provides traction in snow . All terrain tires and all season tires have one thing in common , they aren't worth squat in snow , compared to a true snow tire !


----------



## bugthug (Oct 13, 2004)

i have a set of AT3s on my 11 2500hd. I really like them. Low hiway noise and do well in mud. They also have a 55000 warranty.


----------



## WOODY367 (Dec 19, 2002)

oneoldsap;1409725 said:


> There is no perfect tire for plowing and summer wear ! To do it right you need two sets of wheels and tires . In 35 years I've tried several different tire brands and styles . The best plowing tire I've found so far is the Cooper M&S with studs , they will flat ass push snow ! If you plow much pavement you might forgoe the studs, or they might not be legal in your state . Even without studs , they are an awsome snow tire . I get stuck about once every other year with them . The plow guys that I pull out of the snowbank always seem to have those big lug tires on their trucks . It's the siping that provides traction in snow . All terrain tires and all season tires have one thing in common , they aren't worth squat in snow , compared to a true snow tire !


 These tires are not being used for plowing. They are on my daikt driver. Just looking for a good all around tire that will be ok in snow when it does around here or I go upstate sking.


----------



## trqjnky (Nov 12, 2009)

i have them on my 3/4 ton dodge. love them so far. seem to be wearing very good. not noisy and good traction on and off road.


----------



## PCDog (Jan 9, 2012)

I have the AT3 on my '08' 1/2 ton Chevy and I couldn't be happier ! They are not noisy at all and provide great traction. I've been through deep snow and mud with no complaints


----------



## lawns4life (Aug 19, 2011)

Just got a set installed on my F150. Don't have many miles on them but they seem good so far. And for $625 out the door, they were some of the cheapest 31x10.5 tires i could find


----------



## WOODY367 (Dec 19, 2002)

Thanks guys for the info. I think I might give them a try. Seems to be getting good reviews on the web.


----------

